

A modest proposal: let Congress go without insurance  - finin
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/08/opinion/08kristof.html?ref=opinion

======
zeptozorro
Instead of taking insurance away from Congress, I think we should just make
them each pay for someone else's converage, too. Hitting someone in the wallet
is easier than trying to make them afraid.

